# where are these guys when i have ebay auctions?



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Hummer-High...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd sell mine for 75.00.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

(W T Frig????)

Wes


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*look at the bid history*

seems fishy, looks like someone is playing - many bids from someone with no bid history/new account.

fwiw that's just my humble opinion. 

Bob


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep, looks like someone is jacking his own auction up. If I were to hazard a guess.

I should bid max and "oops, didn't mean to bid on this one!" recant


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

think someone is trying to run the price up


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

No picture of the ".Includes famous armature with gold wire and green posts"????

And a 300ft tall Hummer "hugs the road"?! I can't even get my SG+ F1's to hug the road 

I may buy it find out it's secrets.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im wondering where these bidders are myself!

Ive bought a few from this seller, he seems pretty legit. He ships fast, and he's even tossed in a bonus pair of supertires before so I dont think he's pumping up his own goods.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Think someone is mad at the seller? 
Open a second account, bid against yourself to run the auction up then not pay?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I agree, It's not the seller*

I've bought a few items from him and never had a issue.

It seems the bidders are the ones playing games. 

Bob


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I dont know myself, here is a nice example. I cleaned this solid rivet chassis in tarnex,added new j/l shoes, brushes, springs, new old stock aurora wheels and axels, Bud's h.o. slicks plus gave all the original parts in a baggie, mounted on a new purple model motoring 67 vette body with screws and pin. Grand total $5.00 I wanted to puke.
Look at the car...
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0160.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0161.jpg


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I dont know myself, here is a nice example. I cleaned this solid rivet chassis in tarnex,added new j/l shoes, brushes, springs, new old stock aurora wheels and axels, Bud's h.o. slicks plus gave all the original parts in a baggie, mounted on a new purple model motoring 67 vette body with screws and pin. Grand total $5.00 I wanted to puke.
> Look at the car...
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0160.jpg
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0161.jpg


What?!?! Thats all you got outta that car?

Ebay is real unpredictable though. There've been times where I hunted down a rare car like the tyco white/red/black Jeep CJ and paid like $40 for it in roughly C8 condition. Then Ive seen another come up a few weeks later and paid $10 for it in about C9 condition. with no bids there was just no way I could let it go. Craziness.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I start all my auctions at the cost of the parts. I'd rather keep it than take a loss.
Like a custom whitte flower lighted Dash VW bus with custom rims i had up for auction... the all the parts cost me 25 bucks.. so I started the auction at 24.99. No one bid on it, which surprised me because 12 people were watching it... but no biggie. I liked the van, so I'll keep it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> I start all my auctions at the cost of the parts. I'd rather keep it than take a loss.
> Like a custom whitte flower lighted Dash VW bus with custom rims i had up for auction... the all the parts cost me 25 bucks.. so I started the auction at 24.99. No one bid on it, which surprised me because 12 people were watching it... but no biggie. I liked the van, so I'll keep it.


 
Know what you mean. There have been a couple I have had to let go (at a loss) because the bidders weren't bidding. Then I've had a couple that bidders have gone crazy with and cha ching! Guess is balances out in the long run. 

At least I hope.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

While not 'zactly Kosher, If it looks like yer going in the tank, there's nuthin to prevent ya from calling yer buddy in and having them buy it. Then swap paypal coin.

If your not gonna recoupe the sum of the parts, or ya didnt consider using a reserve when ya should have, then this is yer way out...live to fight again is my motto!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

If you look at the photo where the 2 vettes are and an a/fx chassis. The chassis was a super 2 quadlam I got in a lot auction which sold for some good coin after the clean up. I find that if you list too high no bids come in, if people are bidding it seems that they dont like to loose and will go all out to win an auction. It's like a competition to them, and the excitement drives the price up. This was a sad deal but it was an old chassis I had for 30 yrs so it was like 50 cents whene purchased. I will try again but just can't seem to get the sucker fish out there!


----------

